# Answered



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Question answered.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Bobbi. if it is a Coralife aqualite series these are what you need. Unfortunately they do NOT extend the fixture though.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thanx Stuart, just got off the phone with J&L they recommended the same. Imma take my fixture in and they will attach it on. Thanx for reading and replying. Cheers


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

No Worries.

Stuart


----------

